# da BACON blog



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

MMMMMM bacon


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

she saved my bacon


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Pretending to be a pig -* Fakin' bacon*.
Cooking a pig -* Makin' bacon*.
Stealing a pig -* Takin' bacon*.
Dancing with a pig -* Shakin' bacon*.
Disturbing a sleeping pig - *Wakin' bacon*.
Combing a pig - *Rakin' bacon*.
Pig with dandruff -* Flakin' bacon*.

I could go on…..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

be *bacon* a minuet


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

When I 'bake-on' a ceramic stone in the oven, the pizza crust becomes exceptionally crusty.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Bring home the bacon*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

SHE BACON FO' ME!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

She bacon' Ham.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Why don't Jews eat BACON.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Do Hindus eat BACON?


----------



## tomcat (Jan 9, 2010)

Porkchops and bacon, my two favorite animals


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I want bacon.

All the bacon.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

A bacon fantasy.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Sizzling, salty, yet sublime,
yours is a flavor most divine.

A royal treat of humble reign,
enjoyed by all who ache with pain.

Fatty grease licked off of fingers,
has a taste so exquisite it surely lingers.

With a crunch, a moan, and lastly a swallow,
bacon is still delectable without a trace of marrow.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

and the recipe

http://www.theclevercarrot.com/


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

If you were a starving Hindu would you eat BACON?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Peanut butter-n-bacon sandwich! MMMMMMMMM

Hey, dont knock it if you aint tried it!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

The BACONATOR (bacon wrapped meatloaf. I made this a year or so ago. It was VERY tasty!)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

13 Things Made Of Bacon That Shouldn't Be


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Bacon is King!
Here is a photo to prove it.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## MalletHead (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bacon good, more bacon gooder, most bacon goodest.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Bacon frying in a skillet.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

BACON…..fried in butter…..hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Real BACON aroma now available for the IPAD.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smell-O-Vision


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

No sentence needed, where will this bacon thing go?


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.nueskes.com/ - has some fantastic applewood smoked bacon, sliced so thick it will make a grown man weep with joy.


----------



## startreking (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice hams you got there, Bob.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Please , eat your bacon Francis .

.............................................................................................................................................................

Then there was a loud clap of thunder as the eighth seal was opened and they beheld a dark
dragon that rose into the heavens , and great power was given unto the Beast that he should have dominion
over the Land , and the Beast had eight heads , eight eyes , and eight Crowns sat upon the heads ,
and upon the crowns were eight Slabs of delicious Bacon .

~ *The Book of Spam * ~
Chapter ten , verse one


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bacon boobs and shop assistant of your dreams…wow, two in one.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

When ,in the course of Human events , it becomes necessary to fry bacon , We shall all fry
bacon together ,or most assuredly, *we shall all fry separately* .


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Every now and then I'll make a bacon explosion. VERY good!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

" Take this bacon to your Mommy ."


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bacon burger…


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Breakfast - the chicken makes a big contribution to breakfast but the pig, he's totally committed.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

" If we had some bacon we could have some Bacon and Eggs , ...if we had some eggs . "


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Five strips of bacon…two people










Four strips of bacon…two people


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dreaming of bacon…


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

" Bacon is the faithful servant of the intuitive Mind " ~ A.E.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Only bacon bits sprinkled on a hot dog will do this…


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Am I interesting now?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Is there such a thing as too much bacon?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*no*.................to both


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm, shucks. You used to love me Moment, what happened? Talk to Jimc?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Shucks are for cobs . ........ . Think outside the stalk .


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moment, why are you so mean to me? What have I done? I go out of my way to be nice to you and Jimc and I get treated like this? I forgive you both. That's my New Year's resolution to you two.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Bring home the BACON in style with this baby.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moment, you talked to Jimc? Isn't he just a swell guy? Tell him I said hi.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Why did you suddenly become interested in sentences about bacon when I showed up ? 
Trolls and Rust …....Trolls and Rust . I know you secretly worship me , May you continue to 
disturb the disturbable in the new year . Can *you *send 'Resolutions ' to someone ? Really ? 
You're a freaking transmutated smart boy . Best resolve and Season's Graspings to ya.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moment, not to dispute your numbering system but I think post 31 comes before post 39. I may be wrong. Yes, I am a smart one…even if I do say so myself.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

You would have to say so yourself ; *that* i would agree with . lol


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moment, now we agree on something. You said I am a smart boy, I said I am a smart boy and I am sure Jimc would agree with us. This New Year's resolution thing is really working out good. Thanks for the help and being who you are. 2013 shows a lot of promise.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Will Supervise work for Bacon


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I didn't agree that you were smart , I agreed that you would have to tell others that you are smart . lol


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moment dear, don't fret over semantics. Your post said I am smart so I believe you. BTW, I can call you dear right? Now that we're friends and all…
Oh, I almost forgot to ask. Is it my numbering system or yours that isn't quite right. You're welcome in advance.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

wha ?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moment, you like bacon wrapped weenies…don't you? You strike me as a girl that enjoys that sort of thing.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Too abstract and obtuse for me Moment. I don't understand what you're trying to say.  And you're the one that said I am smart. You can't be wrong. Maybe I'll ask Jimc what you mean.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moment, it would make sense for me to discuss bacon on a bacon thread. However, your response in post 73 seems to me to bring out your baser instincts to a T. Wow, you can't respond so you bring my mother into the conversation. Nice Moment, nice.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

BACON knit scarf!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

BACON weave cutting board ?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

You all need to know that BaconFest starts in Sacramento on Jan 20.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

BACON !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Shanman (Jan 2, 2013)

Its hot out!!!!! Im bacon!!!!!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Bacon rules.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I eat bacon with every meal. The more bacon I eat the the better I feel ….


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

My Sentence: Mmmmm BACON!










So the Turtle is a burger and hotdogs, strapped together with bacon!!

Yummy on the grill… I think…. I feel ….. my heart…..stopping!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm bacon and you're ham.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Bacon cabin with slim Jim posts.


----------



## Parsimonia (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Parsimonia (Jan 21, 2013)

San bay Con dao.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Bacon and eggs for breakfast … and fire is your friend.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Did someone say bacon?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

why am I hungry for some bacon having read this?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I too late?


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

All this bacon jabber, when everyone knows that HAM is the best.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

this what the Peggster made for lunch today

http://poetinthepantry.com/2011/01/11/i-3-bacon/










Bacon… those tasty strips of piggy flesh that could bring a man to his knees, weeping for joy. Thick or thin, crispy or chewy, there's just no way to go wrong: it's all good.

Bacon has become pretty trendy in the foodie world, with bloggers sampling it in just about anything conceivable, all for the glory and honor of coming up with the next big bacon thing. From the more tame bacon chocolate chip cookies to the wild bacon implosion, there aren't many frontiers left for bacon. Just about everyone has been there, done that.








What is it exactly about this breakfast meat that has made it so popular though? I like a good piece or two of bacon with my pancakes but to be honest, I never went ga-ga over it before the craze. It's forbidden by two major religions, reputed to be an artery-clogging heart stopper, and a mocking presence to vegetarians and vegans everywhere. With all this against it, how has bacon become such a rock star?

I don't have any answers…but I do have bacon. And while a traditional, good old-fashioned BLT is a perfect way to enjoy it, I suggest you take it one step further and candy your bacon first. It's unbelievably addictive. You're welcome.









*
Candied Bacon BLT Sandwich*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://store.theonion.com/p-5326-bacon-soap.aspx


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Just look at my avatar if you need to know how I feel about mmm… bacon!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

so a coupla years ago, I'm in a model Railroad shop lookig for some patina chemicals, and there it is, scented pseudo smoke for model train engines, and there it is "bacon smoke"

And today, client gave me an Xmas gift…..which included "bacon marmelade"

And last week, why the local co-op gas station had "bacon jerky"

Gotta pcik some up.

Eric in Calgary


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Just looking at those eggs gives me indigestion. .


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

Who cares if you can't make a silk purse from a sow's ear? ............;-j


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)




----------

